# 2005 CAT 277B starts fine has no hydraulics, hydraulic light does not flash etc.



## accent (Nov 24, 2013)

On my last use with the 277B I washed it thoroughly as usual but put it away wet. normally I run the machine a bit to dry it up so it doesn't sit wet. I was under time constraint and just shut it down after parking it. I did have a dead battery and I charged it over night before use. Everything seemed fine and I put it away. About 2 weeks later went to use it again and it starts fine but hydraulics won't engage and nothing on display flashes to help aid in diagnososis. Most of the insrument warning lights won't work Parking brake is always dark and doesn't light up after engaging or trying to disengage it. The parking break won't disengage at all though and it does sound like it engages when u click it on after a restart but it won't make any sounds when trying to disengage. I double checked all the safety switches by bypassing them but still nothing, The saftely light for door seems to work but no light for seat or bar. It looks like the engine hour time was at some point reset to 0 on the meter clock as well. I have aprox. 420 hours on the machine and it now reads 2.5 after letting it run a while and trying to diagnose it. I guess that was 2.5 hours on it with cab up and down 20 plus times etc. All the fuses appeared to be fine as well but I don't know how to check the solonoids or how to check if something lost a ground. I was told the ECM could be bad or maybe a rat ate a ground wire or a zip tie installed at factory could have cut through some wires over time etc... I have tried to remove the floor plate to get to the ECM but having trouble figuring out how to get the throttle pedal out of the way lol. I'm also thinking it could be a solonoid like the parking break solonoid. Does anyone have info on these or a utube site that aids in problem solving or how to remove the pedal properly. My pedal was sticking anyways so it needs a good lube or rebuid or something as well. I read another forum on here about that and it sounded like the pedal needs repacement parts and not lubed but I can't seem to get it out. There was an e clip or what looked like one on a pin on the linkage and it fell off at some point as I was trying to look at it but the pin doesn't move in or out. I haven't figured out how to remove the plastic that covers the pilot control arms yet on throttle side was thinking maybe theres a cable that needs releasing in order to get the pedal high enough to look at it... any help would be appeciated... Thanks for looking guys...


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

90% sure its an ecm. My 267 had a lot of the symptoms you have described. Cost me around $1500 if I remember right. That machine has two ecms I believe. If one is bad the other probably isn't too far off. The location of the ecm is a design flaw on a lot of the 267/277 machines. If it'll move get it to your Cat dealer as on site mechanic rates are at or over $100/ hr. Good luck


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The floor plate Is a jizsaw puzzle to get out. Pull.the whole floor out, twist, turn,lift,angle and you'll get it out. Seems easier with the cab up as well its not a cable that's bad, its the pedal itself. Theres 2 pins that operate the pedal and they are stainless and the pedal is aluminum. If I remember, I hammered the pins out (or cut) and cleaned the holes and either installed the pins again or nut and bolted them 
Fyi you won't hear the parking bk release. You might hear the pilot controls pwr up. 
The back of the fuse box is open to the back of the machine. So if you got it wet then I would start there


----------



## accent (Nov 24, 2013)

The floor plate is rigid and seems slightly to large to get out without removing the pedal first. I spent 3 hours on it in a totally uncomfortable position lol worst design ever. Still haven't gotten it out yet but about to cut the floor out figure that will be an easier cheaper piece to replace over the pedal breaking. I can't move the machine and there are no hydraulic releases that I can find, "yet another design flaw"... I can't call the on service mechanic did that one time with a troublesome leak on the main hydraulic line I couldn't get to and it cost $1,800.00 to get replaced. I'm going to swing by the cat dealer on wed I think unless I have time tomorrow to see if I can talk to a mechanic there for any other suggestions. Theres a plug in for diagnostics on the left side of the fuse box I was going to see if the reader would be cheap enough to buy and what they suggest on the pedal.... I'll post what I find out in case anyone else runs into the same problems... As well as when it's fixed lol which won't be before thanksgiving...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If its the same as our 299 raise the cab and it'll come out with easy. If its like a 236 wheeled machine then its hard but doable 
Your gunna think that a cat scan tool is gunna be cheap. If you think 1800 is salty for a service call, hold on when they tell you the price 
Did you pop the cab and look behind where all the electrics are yet?


----------



## accent (Nov 24, 2013)

yep I did that first then lowered since it didn't provide any better access for me. When the cab goes up I didn't see any access to the back side of the fuse box but the entire thing comes out when you remove 2 more bolts if necessary from the front after the thumb screws are removed. It was bitter cold out 0Degree windchill so with the cab down gave my head and fingers a bit more cover. On Wed should be back up near 38 degrees so I'm thinking wed or thursday I'll take a stab at it. I was hoping to some how borrow the scan tool lol. Wishful thinking I know but I'll see what I can accomplish at Cat. Was thinking maybe I can do a cash for carry and return it and give the guy 200 bucks after I read it if it helps. either that or maybe get the mechanic to swing by for 200 or so just to plug in and give a diagnosis. I know I'm reaching and he'll probably want 500 just to swing by but so far I'm trying to be positive... lol I'm guessing it's a loss of ground off the ecm since nothing is flashing. Pulled that off service manual on internet so far. Still researching and reading in the warm interior before heading back out to the storage unit (SIBERIA) lol. Waitjg on that 25 degree heat wave... it's a big difference when u can work with just mechanic gloves over insulated work gloves.... I'll keep it posted as I go... might do a video for utube to help the next guy out once I fig it out...


----------

